# Trans pan dilemma



## passatbluebelt (Aug 11, 2009)

After hitting a damn sewer cover  I watch my A6 bleed out in my driveway. OK, so i got the trans pan off and repaired, how to add new fluid? 

My dilemma..


----------



## TriniTuner (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey wassup: 

I believe you may have to go the dealer to get the oil refilled


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You have to add it through the hole in the bottom with a special pipe shaped like an upside down J. With the car perfectly level pump the fluid in until it overflows. 

The dealer has a special tool for this (obviously) and you also need to get it up to temperature to check the level properly. Its not an easy DIY job. 

Oh, and use genuine Audi fluid too. They don't respond well to the aftermarket ones. Did you change the pickup filter while the pan was off?


----------

